
Ask HN: Which programming language would you use if it was 1995 again? - hguhghuff
And why?
======
barking
Visual Basic 4. Classic VB was and still is, the easiest way to develop
windows applications. I'd know that there would be a seamless upgrade to vb6
and that all the noughties warnings of obsolescence were groundless and that
any application would be guaranteed to be supported on Windows for at least 30
years

Then again Java would probably be a better choice in terms of employability

------
billpg
I'd invent JavaScript, but this time do it right.

------
k0t0n0
lisp

